# Classical Piano - Free Recordings



## signmypiano (Apr 18, 2008)

If you are interested in downloading free classical piano recordings you can visit www.lisztonian.com. I have been posting LEGAL, FREE recordings without any ads or memberships. This is my small way of trying to spread a love for classical music. You can also subscribe to the site for free through iTunes to stay abreast of any new releases. There is also commentary on most of the recordings at www.signmypiano.com.

I hope that you enjoy it and find it worthwhile


----------

